# The Secret Place(Pic heavy)



## Zedstar (May 19, 2014)

I know this one has been done before a few times but it looked sooooo good that i just had to see it for myself and wow fantastic place....
No history i'm afraid


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 19, 2014)

It's a great place this.so small.but everyone wants to go there.


----------



## cunningplan (May 19, 2014)

Great report  Long way for me but I would love to see it in the flesh 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 20, 2014)

Fantastic set of pics! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2014)

Wow, stunning set of photos! I love all of the details! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 20, 2014)

beautiful beautiful shots!


----------



## mockingbird (May 20, 2014)

Good stuff glad builders have not started yet!


----------



## The Elusive (May 21, 2014)

awww how cute


----------



## Onmyown (May 21, 2014)

Great pics, I like the stained glass shot.


----------



## xNatje (May 22, 2014)

Omg that camera! I have a similar camera where i take pictures with!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 23, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm very nice in all ways, small and perfectly formed , I'd love to see this in the flesh , really fab photography of it


----------



## Ratters (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful stuff


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2014)

Such an interesting little place! Great shots there


----------

